# vid - SUKHOI Su 27



## Royzee617 (Apr 27, 2005)

SUKHOI Su 27 one of the stars at the Biggin Hill airshow a few years back off the telly... one of my earlier efforts off VHS tape hence the quality not being that startling... nice colour scheme tho.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2005)

nice little clip there.........


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here are some more clips I made from and old TV show about Farnboro and what not... hope you like them, what am I saying everyone likes the Sukhoi displays!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 30, 2005)

Very nice. Especially the Su-35 in the first one.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 30, 2005)

Another bit of the Biggin show....


----------



## Royzee617 (May 13, 2005)

Sukhoi Su35 at Farnborough....


----------



## aerogeek005 (Nov 7, 2006)

hi everybody...
this is prasath..
if anybody have any kind of aviation videos kindly send it to me pls...
my email : [email protected]

thank u.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, really nice clip.


----------



## salem (Nov 3, 2007)

great


----------

